# Thanks Giving



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 26, 2015)

Wishing everyone a wonderful Thanks Giving, hopefully home with your loved ones. For those of you in harms way, you are in my thoughts and prayers, thank you for what you do.

Happy Thanks Giving everyone!


----------



## Marine0311 (Nov 26, 2015)

Happy Thanksgiving to all of the S/S community. I thank you all for what you have and are doing.

Stay Frosty.

Semper Fi.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 26, 2015)

I remember Thanksgiving dinner--sliced turkey, instant mashed potatoes and canned greenbeans--that came hot off the ramp of a CH46 in a mermite container like this:






And it was pretty good.

Happy Alive Days and Happy Thanksgiving to all here on SS.


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 26, 2015)

Happy Thanksgiving guys and gals!


----------



## BuckysBadger24 (Nov 26, 2015)

Happy Thanksgiving to you all.  I hope you're all in a position to kick back, eat some great food, spend time with your families, and enjoy some football.  GOBBLE GOBBLE!


----------



## racing_kitty (Nov 26, 2015)

Happy Thanksgiving, y'all!!


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 26, 2015)

Happy Turkey Day!!  Especially those of you making sure there's something to be thankful for.


----------



## JustMe (Nov 26, 2015)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 26, 2015)

Happy Thanksgiving to all!


----------



## Grunt (Nov 26, 2015)

To all those who are home with their loved ones...I wish you a great Thanksgiving!

To all of my brothers and sisters who are away from home...know that you are in the thoughts and prayers of me and my family during this time.

I wish you all a great and safe Thanksgiving!


----------



## Muppet (Nov 26, 2015)

Happy turkey day peeps and cherries on here....For those still in some ass crack part of the world, thank you...

M.


----------



## SpitfireV (Nov 26, 2015)

Enjoy your turkeys, everyone!


----------



## Dame (Nov 27, 2015)

SpitfireV said:


> Enjoy your turkeys, everyone!


No turkeys allowed this year. Dame's New Tradition on Thanksgiving...
 
Because, Tequila. 
Happiest of Holidays to Everyone!


----------



## lre2020 (Nov 27, 2015)

@Dame Have you heard of the Neelys on Food Network? I made my turkey the Neely way this year and it was pretty good. Usually deep fry the turkey, which is also good. 

Hope everyone had a good thanksgiving. Thankful for our service members and to be living in a country that is still free.


----------



## Dame (Nov 27, 2015)

lre2020 said:


> @Dame Have you heard of the Neelys on Food Network? I made my turkey the Neely way this year and it was pretty good. Usually deep fry the turkey, which is also good.
> 
> Hope everyone had a good thanksgiving. Thankful for our service members and to be living in a country that is still free.


Oh, I'm sure dearly departed HH6 would know who you're talking about. He loved those shows and always did a huge gourmet Thanksgiving. But turkey has never been my favorite thing and cooking is even less my thing.


----------



## SpitfireV (Nov 27, 2015)

To be quite honest, I always thought the deep fried turkey was one of those American stereotypes- until I saw a glorious compilation video on youtube of deep frier fails on Thanksgiving. 

And it was then a tear came to my eye and I thought: "thank God they're on our side."


----------



## lre2020 (Nov 27, 2015)

Dame said:


> Oh, I'm sure dearly departed HH6 would know who you're talking about. He loved those shows and always did a huge gourmet Thanksgiving. But turkey has never been my favorite thing and cooking is even less my thing.



You do not want to get me started on cooking.....I would so hijack this thread with pics of the cute little pumpkin cupcakes I made with the cool whip frosting. And get myself banned from this site forever!

It's never easy to have empty seats at the table but I'm glad it sounds like you have some good Thanksgiving memories.


----------



## Dame (Nov 28, 2015)

SpitfireV said:


> To be quite honest, I always thought the deep fried turkey was one of those American stereotypes- until I saw a glorious compilation video on youtube of deep frier fails on Thanksgiving.
> 
> And it was then a tear came to my eye and I thought: "thank God they're on our side."


OK, so, you won't believe this, Spit. We were actually given TWO different warnings at work regarding deep frying frozen turkeys. I was like, WTF? Who is that stupid? But yeah, not only is it a "thing" but if you work for the right Uncle in this country, you get very stern warnings about it. 



lre2020 said:


> You do not want to get me started on cooking.....I would so hijack this thread with pics of the cute little pumpkin cupcakes I made with the cool whip frosting. And get myself banned from this site forever!
> 
> It's never easy to have empty seats at the table but I'm glad it sounds like you have some good Thanksgiving memories.



I know there's a cooking thread around here somewhere. But I really don't think I've contributed to it since I made hot dogs with spaghetti through it. Everyone was very encouraging as it was my first attempt at cooking. LOL. Good God but I love this place. So thankful for all of you here. Still don't know how, but you guys are my family.


----------



## Brill (Nov 28, 2015)

A little late however still germane as we approach the holiday season...even in New Zeland @SpitfireV .

How to Survive Thanksgiving With Liberals

"My favorite tipple is a Martini. I drink one occasionally much as George Jean Nathan drank his: 'To make my friends interesting.'


----------



## lre2020 (Nov 28, 2015)

Dame said:


> OK, so, you won't believe this, Spit. We were actually given TWO different warnings at work regarding deep frying frozen turkeys. I was like, WTF? Who is that stupid? But yeah, not only is it a "thing" but if you work for the right Uncle in this country, you get very stern warnings about it.
> 
> Oh yes, there must be a safety brief for everything and turkey frying is no exception.


----------



## lre2020 (Nov 28, 2015)

Sorry, I messed up that last post.

My comment was: "Oh yes, there must be a safety brief for everything and turkey frying is no exception.'


----------



## lre2020 (Nov 28, 2015)

If anyone wants to see my cupcakes I'll be over at the cooking thread


----------



## SpitfireV (Nov 28, 2015)

lindy said:


> A little late however still germane as we approach the holiday season...even in New Zeland @SpitfireV .
> 
> How to Survive Thanksgiving With Liberals
> 
> "My favorite tipple is a Martini. I drink one occasionally much as George Jean Nathan drank his: 'To make my friends interesting.'



I think that could be renamed "how to spend any kind of time with family." 

Love that quote.


----------



## LibraryLady (Nov 30, 2015)

Meh... Turkey for Turkey Day is soooo last year.  Come to our house and feast on Goose!  :-"  

LL


----------



## medicchick (Nov 30, 2015)

Dame said:


> OK, so, you won't believe this, Spit. We were actually given TWO different warnings at work regarding deep frying frozen turkeys. I was like, WTF? Who is that stupid? But yeah, not only is it a "thing" but if you work for the right Uncle in this country, you get very stern warnings about it.



It got so bad one year the turkey deep fryers were banned in post housing up on Ft Richardson.  Idiots everywhere...

Turkey is meh (never cooked one yet) but I'd kill for some moose ribs.  We just don't really do/feel the holidays here.


----------

